# Willow Tends to Be a Tire Biter!!!



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

We just got back from a camping trip and Willow has shown some very unwanted behavior. She is tied up on a long line when she does this so she is not going to get hurt. However she will run and lunge at vehicles as they drive by, all the while barking her fool head off! I think I may have curbed this behaviour somewhat by grabbing the leash as she starts, sternly saying "NO!" and squirting her in the face with a spray bottle of water. The first time she got a face of water I felt so bad as she looked at me so pitifully! After doing it a second time, she stopped the behaviour.

After getting home, I was walking her on a leash, and the mail carrier drove by and again she made a lunge for the vehicle. I didn't have the spray bottle but I did shout "NO!". I guess I'll carry the bottle with me if I'm walking her around the time the mail comes. :frusty:

Am I approaching this behaviour modification appropriately? Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

please don't resort to aversive type punishment. This will only create a negative association with the object eliciting the reaction. This is a serious problem in that she could be seriously hurt by running into the road. I really would recommend a trainer. If you would like help finding one , email me privately.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi Dave - I guess I don't know how to email you! I really would like to take Willow to some classes, but we live in such a rural area that there are none that I know of close by. I've always read that the squirt of a water bottle was a safe and non-aversive form of behavior modification. It startled her, but didn't hurt her, but then I guess that is kind of aversive. I am contacting a friend who has a new corgi puppy. She told me that the trainer she was going to had classes online. I'm asking her for that information. If you have any information, I would be grateful if you would share it.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Jackie- if you click on the blue davetgabby name in his message it will give you the option of sending him a private message on the forum.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

this sort of thing won't be remedied by classes. You would be better with a one on one session. I'll email you privately if you want that option ,it's up to you.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Molly120213 said:


> Jackie- if you click on the blue davetgabby name in his message it will give you the option of sending him a private message on the forum.


Thanks! I certainly am not a computer techie!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Jackie I know you live a ways away but I know of an excellent dog behaviorist in the Olympia area if you get desperate.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Dee Dee - thank you for your response. I think I'll be able to work with her and curb this behavior if I'm consistent about it. But I'll keep it in mind! Thanks again.


----------

